# Side-effects of Magnesium Supplements



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

Hi,I am having some odd symptons which I am wondering if they are linked to taking magnesium.For the past couple of weeks I have been dizzy for moments here & there almost like a dizzy/vagueness & also had an increase from muscle cramps in the calf muscles and toes.I take 1100mg capsules of Mag Oxide daily.Would be grateful to hear if anyone else has experienced the same? Could it be due to an excess of magnesium in my body?Thanks!


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

That is a lot of magnesium to take a day!I don't think it's good to take more then 1000mgs a day.I don't know for sure,but i would check with your doctor or call the pharmacy and ask them.Sometimes the pharmacist can be more helpful then the doctor.Take care definately make sure you aren't overdoing it.That could be too much for your kidneys to filter.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

hi. i also think that may be a little too much mag for your kidneys to filter. the thing is, mag is used to treat muscle cramps and spasms and an excess in the system may not be causing them, however, it is true that an excess (which depends on the person) may be too much for the kidneys which means they are not filtering out other substances as well. -


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

I agree. That sounds like a lot of mag.I've noticed that when I take even 250mg for a few days in a row I start feeling weird. I cut it down to 60 mg every two or three days and it actually has the same effect on my C but the weird feelings are gone! I guess my kidneys were filtering out all the rest. So maybe you should experiment with the dosing. I never thought 60 mg would help at all, but it does! And now I don't worry so much about the mag hurting my kidneys or causing dependency. Maybe that will work for you.


----------



## Karen Savage (Dec 16, 2002)

I also was having the same reaction to the mag supplements (dizzy and out of sorts) and I also was having to pee a lot more often. I am taking about 500mg along with my calcium instead of just calcium alone. But I also take my herbal laxative too. After a few days those weriod feelings went away but I still pee more often. Could the feelings of being dizzy be from dehydration?


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

How fortunate that I found this thread tonight, since the problems I've been experiencing seem to relate. I'd really love to get a little advice as to whether or not I'm handling things appropriately.I have extremely bad IBS-C and have been having an especially hard time the past few days because I've had to take pain medication for my fibromyalgia. For IBS I take Zelnorm (3mg) each morning, 1000 mg. Magnesium oxide after supper every evening (with vit. C), and Miralax before bed every night.Today, after not being able to move my bowels for several days, I was feeling quite sick, with dizziness and shakiness and a lot of rumbling gas and bloating but nothing moving, headache, and an aching in my kidney area. In desperation, I took 4 tablespoons of Milk of Magnesia. Still, nothing happened.Due to all the discomfort I was feeling, I could not eat any dinner tonight. I was very bloated, starting above my navel and all the way down throughout my entire abdomen. Instead of dinner, I had a peeled apple. Managed to go a little bit after the apple. Waited, needing to go more but unable to. Ate another peeled apple. About an hour later there was a huge rumble, and I felt a lot of fluid swish past a point on my left side about midway down my abdomen--then I went into the bathroom and emptied out, including a LOT of water.I'm feeling better now but still somewhat bloated, and my stomach is sore. Is there a better way I could have handled this? I'll check back tomorrow in hopes that someone has some suggestions for me. Now, since it's almost 1:30 AM, I guess I can finally go to bed.Thanks so much for any replies.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

cyndie - hi. listen, as you know, most pain meds will constipate so.......i understand that you need to compensate for that by taking what you're taking but it sure sounds like a lot of stuff which can only aggravate the situation. zelnorm plus 1000mg of mag plus miralax etc sounds like a system overload, altho i'm not a doc, so, i wouldn't assume to give you medical advice, i would suggest a major halt on your laxative use. it will only make things really worse for you, in the long term. i've posted many times on many threads on what has worked for me: a complete lifestyle change plus diet plus certain vite supps and NO lax use. lifestyle change means: no longer working in the early mornings so i'm not rushing the clock to poop before leaving the house; moving my work hours up into later mornings or afternoons. number 2) consuming massive amounts of olive oil, leafy greens -cooked, drinking lots of water and herb teas, taking the following vite/supplements: a iron-free, minimal calcium multiple, Ester C-500, Fish oil gelule and 250mg of mag with my first meal of the day, and 250mg of mag, plus more C plus a flax oil gelule with dinner. plus, i'm usually sipping at peppermint and/or ginger herb teas throughout the day (for bloat, gas, etc) - i also DO NOT eat breakfast for the first few hours i'm awake, that is to say, i don't eat until after i've pooped as the gut can't do more than one thing at once (digest and eliminate, for example) - ---i avoid fiber supps ----they really hurt me and make things worse. i take my fiber in food form only: organic steamed or roasted potatoes with their skin, cooked greens, cooked prunes, beans, etc. and last but not least, failing an organic medical problem (which would need to be diagnosed medically) - i have come to believe that very often, not always, my C would be due to certain stress and resentment levels: worrying about pooping will prevent me from pooping, anger at someone that i am not recognizing, holding things back, not letting go, and so forth. should this be your case, professional help goes a very long way. therapy, hypnosis, acupuncture and homeopathic treatment all have worked in the past for many, many people. what i don't do anymore is pay attention to allopathic docs who say: take this laxative, take this fiber, take this pill. etc etc. anyhow, i hope that some or all of this rambling on may be of use to you, i wish you luck and all the best, g-


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

Aus Chick---are you taking ANY calcium with your magnesium? If you are not, then I would say most definitely, the cause of your leg cramps is NO CALCIUM. Both calcium and magnesium are essential to prevent cramps. They must be in balance. Briland----I am so surprised that the 60 mgs mag did you any good. Wow! thanks for sharing that! i too am having some weird sensations from the 500 mg. mag i'm taking. I didn't know there were pills out there that had only 60 mgs.


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Ghitta--I thank you so much for your reply. You are a lovely person to take the time to try to help so many people by repeatedly sharing your success story. It is lengthy for you to type, and I want you to know how much I appreciate your efforts. I have read many of your posts, and I am happy to know that you have met with success in handling the difficulties of IBS-C. And, yes, you are right--I need to change my approach here. I am just about to make major change, in that I am giving my notice at work tomorrow; and I intend to begin my new, simpler lifestyle by trying out some of your excellent suggestions. Thanks again for your kindness.


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

wow, cyndie----I am happy for you in being able to quit work. How did you manage that? You go girl!


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

Mag. unfortunately does not come in 60mg tablets so I have to resort to cutting those little buggers in quarters! Lots of fun that is!GOOD FOR YOU QUITING YOUR JOB! I know my job is a big part of my illness, but I just can't leave my students mid-year. How are you going to manage? I am planning to do this next September but am a little scared of how I will survive financially.


----------



## mahala2 (Dec 15, 2002)

i hope i am not being forward as i am new here, but i really believe that you should rethink the use of mag as a cure-all for ibs-c. no matter how you look at it, mag is a laxative and it almost always leads to dependence. i think its great that several of you quit or are thinking of quitting work. stress is a big factor in my case along with diet, both of which i am changing. don't want to







end up in the old er again if i can help it. this message board is great with such wonderful , helpful people, i am really enjoying my visits


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Hi Briland--Try getting a pill cutter at your drugstore. It's less of a hassel cutting those pills up, unless, of course, they're too big to fit in the gizmo. I have one to cut the little Zelnorm pills in half. Works very well. Your mag pills are probably pretty large, but maybe they make a bigger one. You could check it out, anyway.To those who have asked--I am very fortunate to have a wonderful, supportive husband to support me, which allows me to stop working early. I have worked for years and put our children through school, etc. etc. Had hoped to continue working to stash money away for security in our old age, so this is a BIG sacrifice, as we are just your ordinary, average folks--pretty typical middle class, fall-through-the-cracks people. We work for the system, but the system doesn't seem to work for us, you know? Anyway, I am outta' steam with my health problems; and, if I want to live to old age at all, I've got to make some changes--so here goes! I am scared to death, to be quite frank. But lately I've been hearing a lot of people say "quality--not quantity" and "simplify, simplify, simplify." And I agree! The biggest problem, as we can see it at the start, is how to pay for the health insurance, as my husband is self employed. But that discussion I'll save for another day at the Meeting Place.Good evening to all, and God bless!


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

good for you, Cyndie! as cordelia said, you go, girl! and have faith, you'll be taken care of. faith is the opposite of fear, you'll be ok. as you said, it really is about quality of life, simplify simplify simplify.........and, you know, about health care in this country, it is abominable, i've been living in france for over 15 years and am astonished at the cost of health care here in the states, but i added myself on to my man's (who is also self employed) blue cross group plan and that seems to be more or less afforable (ha ha ha, not really but it's the least of all evils....) - anyway, congrats! you won't be sorry. best, g-


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

briland---are you a teadher? I work w/ kids in an elem school as an interpreter/aide. Love those kids!mahala---you are certainly not being too forward to share your thoughts with us. any and all ideas are welcome. I for one am glad to hear anything contradictory regarding any of the supplements I choose to use....i always want to be aware of the drawbacks and posibilities....I'm not sure if there's a whole lot of danger in relying on magnesium though. it is so much gentler than a laxative. but I would love to hear anything more you have to say against magnesium.. i want to keep informed. thanks.cyndie--the best to you on your new change in lifestyle!ghitta--blue cross is the best h. ins. we've ever had....( not that it's cheap)....


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

Briland, In Canada there is a vitamin brand called Jamieson that sells magnesium in 50 or 100 mg tablets.You might be able to order them over the internet through an online Canadian drugstore.


----------



## mahala2 (Dec 15, 2002)

thanx cordelia for taking the time to reply to my message on magnesium. i am not talking off the top of my head. without going into details, my mother's overuse of mag combined with her diabetes caused kidney failure from which she died.







i refer anyone considering the use of mega doses of mag to go this site for more info; www.cc.njh.gov/ccc/supplements/magn.html


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

Cordelia - Yes I am a teacher--3rd grade gifted students. Absolutely love it but it is killing me. Having 28 kids depend on me when I am feeling ill is not so great for this condition. I am planning on taking off and tutoring next year.Well, scratch what I said about 60 mg working. Had an extremely stressful weekend and was completely blocked today. Had to actually do a glycerine supp. to unblock the MASSIVE blockage (sorry to be graphic it was absolutely terrible)I took 250 mg. today in hopes that I can kick this C and get back on schedule. I guess the small dose only works when I am not stressed and not so close to my period. MAHALA:I am so sorry to hear about your mother. . .I would really like to get on that site about magnesium and its pitfalls, but it does not seem to be working for me. Can you retype it? When you said that your mother died from kidney failure with magnesium my heart nearly hit the floor! Now I am stressed about the 250 mg. I just took! Did your mom know she had a kidney problem with her diabetes or did it just show up? Thank you for sharing your story. It can really help all of us find the right path toward feeling better. I have always felt weary about taking the mag daily.


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Thanks, friends, for your kind words of support. I actually went through with it and gave my notice today. YIKES!!







Mahala--I am so very sorry to hear about your mother's passing. I did not know magnesium could actually be such a complicating and serious factor. I had only read that it could help with bowel motility problems. I had also been under the impression that Miralax, which is, of course, magnesium, was OK to take long term on a daily basis. So now I am confused about that. But my heart goes out to you, and you have my gratitude for sharing your story with us in order that we might avoid any similar health complications due to overuse of magnesium.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Mahala, I could not pull up the site you gave. Could you give us a brief description about 'megadoses' of magnesium? There are many of us on this board that use over the RDA of 400mg and the docs say it's OK. I use 800mg a day. If I go higher I run into problems. So what constitutes a 'megadose' and perhaps it causes problems with coexisting problems such as diabetes? I am sorry about your mother. I lost my mother to breast cancer and it is very hard.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

i too am also curious about the side effects of mag overdose. i've been taking 500mg per day in two divided doses but now i'm wondering........actually, now that i think about it, i've been feeling rather tired lately, especially after lunch. mmmnmnmnmn? it's been working great for my C but i'm wondering, after reading all this info on this site, about the other effects of it. any more info would be appreciated. i have no known kidney probs (to my knowledge) - g-


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

Briland23--I know what you mean about working with school kids being hard on IBS. I get stress in my jaw whenever i work, and it's due to wanting the kids to do well, to understand their school work, and having so many of them. I totally relate to what you're saying. Next year you say you'll be tutoring---I think that's great. I hope you indeed are able to manage it financially. I always say, Where There's A Will, There's A Way!Also--Briland23--I wanted to say that you do not have to be sorry for any "graphic" posts---I totally relate to your terrible impaction, as I have had several of them over the last few months. It's those that have led me to become so serious about all the remedies I learn about here, and trying to apply them to my life. I have JUST STARTED to find relief through trying Ghitta's morning ritual idea, since Dec. 30...so I've been moving my bowels a lot better for the past 14 days or so. But ---you mentioned your period causing more C probs---when I had my period last week, I was really blocked. It's a common thing among women. seems like during that time, we have to up our dosages of the things that help us. **********Also, I wanted to say, Don't worry too much about the 250 mg. of magnesium you took yesterday, in light of Mahala's experience---I don't think it would work that fast, in causing any drastic probs like her mother had. it would take alot more time, and she had other probs as well. I just want to have you calm your fears, and wait until the jury is out and we find more info on the drawbacks of magnesium, before you worry too much. I DO have a little insight into magnesium, which may shed light on this subject, but it's fraught with holes, and I still need more knowledge to come to a complete understanding of how magnesium works. ANyway, what it is is, when I was seeing a Phd Clinical Nutritionist over 10 years ago, he would give me a multi mineral that contained magnesium (calcium and others mins, too), and he said that due to some studies he had seen on heart patients and magnesium, he felt it was better for me to take the multimineral in small doses throughout the day. At the time he had me on 4 pills a day, and at first, started me out with 2 in the morning and 2 with dinner, but when he read this study, he decided I had better take the minerals as follows: 1 at breakfast, 1 at lunch, 1 at dinner, and 1 at bedtime, and in his words it was to : " keep the magnesium levels at a constant" I dont' recal exact details, but he said that the report had said in a study of patients who died during surgery, it was when their blood levels of magnesium were too LOW that they died. And that when magnesium was kept at a constant, low level, the heart patients did fine. Apparently, the heart needs a constant low level of magnesium to keep functioning properly. I wish I had more info, perhaps I'll see if I can look for this study on the internet, I know it's not complete, and we can't make too many judgements based on incomplete information, but perhaps this shed A LITTLE bit of light onto the relation between magnesium and heart - health. I want to learn more, and am hoping more people will post to this thread to help us all out here in our understanding. hugs to everyone.


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

I also wanted to say to CYNDIE: a few weeks ago, KAmie (who is no longer here) posted a clickable link to Miralax for me, and when I read it, I thought I discerned that Miralax was NOT NECESSARILY safe to take on a regular basis. that it depended on a close rel. w/ you and your doctor, etc., and that it was a judgment call . I will try to find the link so I can direct you to it. Regarding dizziness with magnesium---I have been taking a 400 mg. pill with dinner, and I DO feel a bit dizzy...don't know if it's that or something else...I also felt this same way when i took 250 with lunch and 250 with dinner. This is not the way my old phd nutritionist had me taking it. The max he had me take of the plain magnesium (in addition to that in the multimineral) was 300 mg. at bedtime. So I'm thinking I am taking too much. Also, he had changed to a new form of mag--called glycinate, after trying the chelated form for a while....so I think FORM of magnesium has ALOT to do with how it is assimilated and how it affects our bodies. Oh, Lord, give us insight so we can have an understanding of this, please.


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

additional info:The regiment the doc had me on was: each multimineral had 100 mg. of magnsium, and he had me take 4 per day (said it was per body weight, and I weigh about 140--some should take more, some less), plus the 300 mg. of plain magnesium at bedtime, so that's a total of 700 mgs mag. but much of it spread thru the day. Now at the time, he said nothing about this being for my C, although at the time i was c, I think he was just giving me these things for overall general health, I don't know. (I think when we take a one dose mega dose of magnesium at one time, we are using it to work on our bowels, and THAT may be where the danger lies----we are concurrently upsetting the electrolyte balance in our bodies.)


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

also, keep in mind that each multi mineral that contained mag. also contained calcium (in exact same porportion) and all the other minerals that exist...not JUST mag.


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

Cyndie-- The miralax website is: http://www.miralax.com/ (sorry I dont' know how to do a link)I'm thinking I should go back to taking the multi mineral phd doc gave me years ago to keep my blood levels of mag and all the minerals up and to make sure I'm not overdoing mag and underdoing the other essentials for heart and electrolyte health.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Just an FYI: if you have any problems with your kidneys, you should not be supplementing with magnesium. That's why everyone taking over the RDA (I believe it's still 400mg, which included what you ingest with food) should talk to their doctor to make sure they do not have any kidney problems.Personally, I do not see taking under 1000mg of mag as a laxative. It draws water into the stool at low dosages. At high dosages, yes it will work as a laxative. But three doctors so far have told me they have no problem with me taking 500mg to 750mg of magnesium oxide a day. All it does for me is soften my stool. It does not give me the urge to go. Which my docs said will not cause a dependance due to the low dose.


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

All I know is I am having major dizziness?/weird feeling this morning, and I need to find out soon if I should not be taking the 400mg I'm taking with dinner. I took it last night and the night before, but didn't take it the 2 nights before that. I think my tolerance is I can take it aabout 3 days in a row, and then I start to feel weird. I was supposed to be leaving for a dentist appt right now, but a few minutes i laid down because the "weird" feeling (not EXACTLY dizziness) was so intense, I cancelled the appt. is this some virus I'm fighting, or is this the dang magnesium? I have put out an email to my BIL, who is very knowledgeable about minerals, about our concerns here on this board. I hope he writes me back soon. will let you know what he says.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Thanks for keeping us posted, Cordelia. That type of side effect (whether it's mag or something else) should definitely be checked out. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

actually, I'm just going to wait it out. as opposed to checking it out. i'm not one to visit docs frequently. thanks for your caring, ty. I'm also wondering if the person who started this thread is stil having symptoms. she was feeling dizzy, and leg cramps. also, karen980 mentioned the dizziness might be due to dehydration. i notice i am incredibly thirsty of late. i drink alot of water to meet the need, and pee alot, consequently, too. just thinkin' here .....


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

I FOUND IT! i FOUND the correct web address for the link that mahala2 tried to post for us. By looking closely at the http, I was able to realize that she mis-typed a "j" for an "i" in the "nih" portion---which stands for National Institutes of Health----and by plugging in the correct letter, I was able to pull up the website! YEAH! YIPEE, YEAH! Here is the link for you guys:www.cc.nih.gov/ccc/supplements/magn.html I'll hop on over and check it out now!


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

i read the article. didn't really provide any new information or answer all my Q's. the main thing I want to know is this: 1)can taking supplemental mag at the levels we are here taking, cause us to somehow become imbalanced in our other electrolytes (potassium, sodium, etc.) and is THAT what is causing the dizziness.Also,2) if we stop taking magnesium alone and just take it in the form of a multi-mineral spread throughout the day, will the magnesium in that STILL HELP OUR CONSTIPATION????? that's what I really want to know!!!!!!! Lord, I pray that you will send someone to us who can answer this Q. Thank You in advance. Cordelia.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

In ye olde standard healthy person it is pretty hard to take enough magnesium to unbalance everything else.I would suspect if you got it to that point you would be having heart rhythm problems.Dizziness has lots of causes, and it needs to be sorted out with a doc (I get periodic viruses in the inner ear and am just getting over my recent bout of the dizzies from that. Sigh).The USDA recommendations is a minimum of 400 mgs and a maximum of 1000 mgs and that is the safe range for most people.If you have kidney disease you may need to limit magnesium, but usually the kidney does a good job of balancing the electrolytes out.The only mineral I expect would interfer with magnseium's stool loosening thing is Calcium. Often they do a 2:1 Calcium to magnesium ratio because that tends to balance out the constipating effects of calcium with the loosening effects of Magnesium for your standard healthy person (your mileage may vary. Some IBSers seem more sensitive to these things).Many people with muscle pain, cramps, constipation and fatigue come up low on magesium in tests (some docs routinely prescribe magnesium for anyone with chronic pain syndromes) and over all it is pretty hard to overdo it to the point you are really screwing yourself over.K.K.


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks Cordelia for all your kinds words. That really helped me to feel better. After taking the 250 mg last night, I have been having pain in my left back and feel pretty tired (been yawning all day). Wondering if it is the mag or stress or just trying to keep up with 28 gifted kids! I won't be taking the 250 tonight, I figure only half. Hope that won't mess me up. I wonder if I have a kidney prob that I don't know about. Would a simple urine test figure that out?I have the same questions as you Cordelia. I would love to know if taking the mag with a multivitamin would be as effective. I hate to think I am causing more problems than I already have. Let's pray someone has the answer!


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

briland. yes, let's. I'll certainly pray with you. I am absolutely certain that the answers are out there...people with training in bio-chemistry would know this. will keep checking back here for more posts.


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

well, kmottus, that is certainly good to hear. I think I am going to try to find a multi mineral that contains 100 mg. of mag plus other mins in each capsule, take 1 of those with each meal and bedtime, and then if I feel i need more mag, i'll find a mag. glycinate pill that has about 150 mg each , and take 1 or 2 of those at bedtime. for now, tonight I am going to try cutting in half a 250 mg. pill of mag oxide. i'm with you, briland.


----------



## Sues (Dec 5, 2001)

Ghitta, Thanks so much for "what has worked for you". I printed it out and will start following it, in the hopes that I can find relief. I did have a question or a couple of questions. Did you have a bad gas problem, or was constipation your main issue. Were you also able to get rid of bloating with the peppermint and ginger tea or does it just keep the bloating a little less. And my last question, do you have any pain in the gut, or has that also been alieved. Oops, I lied, have you ever taken anything for bacteria in the intestines? Thanks, Sue


----------



## Julia Rose (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm going to add my 2 cents to the mag thing. I started taking extra mag about a month ago and I thought it really helped my C. I started noticing some funny feelings about a week or so ago and they are increasing. I would describe them as "mentally addled" and "weak in the knees." Here is what I have been taking: a multi-min that has 1000 mg of calcium and 500 mg of mag in the morning and a 400 mg mag pill with a 600 mg + vit. D pill at lunch or supper. Today I broke the 400 mg mag pill in half and I'll see what happens. I've been taking that multi-mineral pill for a long time (years) with no weird effects. To muddy the waters further, 2 days ago I went off the HRT (estrogen in the form of .625 mg Premarin) I've been on since my hysterectomy 15 years ago. I've yet to notice anything different from that.


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Cordelia--Thanks for the link to the Miralax site info that Kamie gave you. Very informative. It also has a lot of links that look interesting which I'll check out later.I hope that both you and AusChick are feeling better by now.KMottus--Your post was reassuring. Thanks!This has certainly been an excellent thread. What a great bunch of folks. Thanks AusChick for starting it! I'll keep checking back--it is so helpful.Blessings to all!


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

P.S. I do hope Kamie is OK.


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

someone wrote and told me kamie is indeed okay. she was asked not to post here.


----------



## Julia Rose (Dec 15, 2002)

Since I started dividing my afternoon mag pill in half (resulting in 200 mg mag) I haven't had any of the wierd shakey feelings. This makes 500 mg mag with my multi-min in the AM and the 200 in the Pm for a total of 700 mg mag in a day. I was still getting a stomach ache in the afternoon every singel day so yesterday I tried not taking any mag at all. I didn't get a stomachache but am C today and had been doing great. So I think I need the 700 mg mag a day and I guess that much won't give me the wierd feelings. I can live with a stomach ache every afternoon -- I know it's going to go away after an hour or so -- if I can not be C. Anyone else have stomach pain that they suspect may be related to the mag?


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

If you're taking the mag without food, then yes it can cause the stomach ache. I make sure I take mine with a meal (not just a few crackers). Hope that helps!


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

just a comment on what somebody here said that excess mag would not cause leg cramps. this is totally false. the truth is that if you are taking an excess of mag with out balancing it with calcium, then you are having a CALCIUM deficiency, and the CALCIUM DEFICIENCY is causing your leg cramps. So yes, too much magnesium CAN cause leg cramps.


----------

